# Sooo... Kale



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm determined to learn to like this healthy little green. I tried braised kale at a restaurant a few weeks ago and didn't care for it. I don't tend to like semi-crispy vegetables in general, and I didn't find the kale particularly tasty in itself.

So today I bought some kale and tried to make kale chips by tearing up the leafy bits, coating with olive oil, seasoning, and baking at 300 for 20 minutes. It was...okay. I used a seasoning of onion powder, garlic powder, smoked paprika, chili powder, and a little salt & pepper. I don't think those flavors complimented the kale well, it's rather bitter.

Any ideas for something really good?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I am with you. I want to like it. but...

I tried chips recently, plain, as well as seasoned. meh.. once you start to chew it's right back as if you just cooked it, and I just didn't care for it.
I was sad because like you, I so wanted to like it..


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Try a easy cabbage recipe to cook it.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Phil V. said:


> Try a easy cabbage recipe to cook it.


hmm. I do think tasty balsamic vinegar and sugar make most anything a little better.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You can make a soup out of it.

When I juice I like Kale, carrot's, & a few apples for sweetener. 

I like collards lightly/quickly sauteed. Kale is pretty much interchangeable when you see collards in a recipe.

It took me awhile to develop a taste for them.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I did use kale in this flower arrangement last week though! 



I'm sorry netskyblue, that was not helpful to your question. Just bein' silly.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I posted some of my kale recipes/uses in the "What's for supper?" thread. We eat tons of kale, but not any of the curly kale found in the store. I think that's only good for soup. I haven't been able to make good kale chips either! The italian kale with long narrow leaves is great as is siberian kale which is more tender when cooked. Both are very easy to grow and tolerate every climate. 

When I first started eating kale I often mixed it with swiss chard as chard is a little softer texture. Would just saute it with lots of olive oil and garlic. If it's crispy when sauteed it was cooked too high. The smaller you cut it up the more tender it is. I tend to throw it in a lot of dishes and not eat it much on it's own.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I saute it in coconut oil and add cashews and soy sauce or coconut aminos


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

there is a bagged salad at our regional store (Reasor's) that has kale, shaved brussel sprouts, cabbage etc. with a poppyseed dressing and it is really good. just lightly sweet. I like kale fresh with other crunchy things


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

the sweet kale salad kit can be found in a bag at cosco.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I like to fry a little bacon and onion the saute the kale in the fat for a min or two then add water to cover you can add a little sugar salt and pepper some garlic powder also is good I do spinach the same way after it is cooked you can drain put in a baking dish cover with a little of your favorite cheese then bake to melt cheese use the juice in soups or stews if you want to


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a pot of pinto beans slow cooking right now and I add chopped kale into those. I also use kale in soup in place of noodles. I don't eat gluten and kale holds up well and I love it. Now chard on the other hand.....yuck.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Made north woods bean soup using the curly kale tonight http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/north-woods-bean-soup-10000000231620/ Used the kale in place of spinach. Didn't puree mixture. Cooked stemmed and chopped kale about 20 minutes after adding to soup.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

my rabbits love kale. and cabbage.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Fresh kale is much better than store bought, very tender. I just take it, tear it up, put in a pan with some bacon grease, add some diced onions and cook it down. Toward the end I splash some vinegar on it, top it with bacon bits and eat it with corn bread. Yum!
Hmmmm, I know what I'm having for lunch today.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Here you go! The motherload of kale recipes. This blog was started by a woman (I believe a nurse?) who had cancer and was interested in the antioxidants found in greens:

http://www.365daysofkale.com/


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I make my kale chips with olive oil spray and sprinkle with Lawry's seasoned salt. Yummy!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link Mid Tn Mama!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

tentance said:


> my rabbits love kale. and cabbage.


Someone's wabbit(s) loved our Kale, all the way down to the ground, while we were away for Christmas visiting. 

It grew back in spite of Bugs in March, and we have possibly 1000 seed pods.

We pressure cooker, steam ours, for 60 seconds, and stop the cooking by pouring cold water over the cooker. We often include carrots and potato's sliced small, and double , or triple the time.

All I can say is I was leery of Kale, and I am eternally gratefull to NickieL for sharing her seeds and fondness of one of the greatest power foods I know of. 

We even branched out to Collards!


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

Is kale one of those foods that you get more benefits from it if you put something acid with it? It seems like I had read that.Anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

backtocolo said:


> Is kale one of those foods that you get more benefits from it if you put something acid with it? It seems like I had read that.Anyone know if that is true?



From the above search....
[url]
...ek, and increase your serving size to 2 cups.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I can't get this link to stay on the above post, so will try again:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=38


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

How about colcannon? It's basically mashed potatoes, onions, and kale.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

The only way that I can get my family to eat kale is to hide it. I steam it until it's tender and then spin it in a processer until it's pretty much tiny bits (add a little of the cooking water, if needed). Then I pour the kale puree into ice cube trays, once frozen I pop the cubes into a freezer baggie. Then whenever I make soup, spaghetti, chili, etc. I toss a couple of cubes in. I've even added it to smoothies before and the kids haven't noticed.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

ajaxlucy said:


> How about colcannon? It's basically mashed potatoes, onions, and kale.


I had forgotten about colcannon! I used to make it with potatoes, leeks and cauliflower, but kale would be excellent. It's the traditional mace in it that pulls it all together. Oh, and the butter.


----------

